# restauration impossible ipod inutilisable



## sabre000001 (7 Mars 2009)

Bonjour 
 j'ai un sérieux probleme 
Si je regarde sur mon ITouch c'est ecrit '' connecter l'iPod à iTunes. Quand je le connecte, ça me dit ''iTunes a repéré un iPod en mode de récuperation. Vous devez restaurer cet iPod pour qu'il puisse être utilisé par iTunes'' Alors je click OK. Apres je click sur restaurer. . Je click sur Restaurer et mettre a jour. Puis, ça load un certain moment et BANG ! Erreur :L'iPod n'a pas pu tre restauré. Memoire disponible insuffisante. 
Et donc je ne peux rien faire avec mon iPod 
Pouvez vous m'aider ?  
-j'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé iTunes 
-j'ai la dernière version d'iTunes 
-j'ai essayé sans succès sur d'autre ordinateurs : " erreur inconnue (5) ou erreur inconnue (6) 
-mon ipod était en 2.O 
-j'ai éssayé de le restaurer avec d'autre firmwares en faisant  shift + restaurer mais le probleme persiste 
-j'ai essayé de passer mon ipod en mode DFU sans succès 
-j'ai fait une série de hard reboot. 
Je ne sais plus quoi faire maintenant 
aidez moi s'il vous plaît


----------



## korben2005 (8 Mars 2009)

Euh ba là, euh.... Dépose le en garantie si possible ?
Désolé


----------



## sabre000001 (10 Mars 2009)

il n'est plus garanti :'( :'(


----------

